# DW visit to Red Bull Racing



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DW visit's Red Bull Racing, great day looking around the factory , we're not allowed to take manY photos but here are few we did manage










The Reception !



















Great insight got to see Christian Horner's Office and Adrian Neweys Drawing board - saw how they make parts from Carbon fibre and titanium

They even print some of their parts !!!!

We even managed to see Mould one of the new rb11 chassis !

Many thanks to Saxon brands and Sonax ....:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You lucky b's.
It's amazing how a driver can comprehend all those buttons on the wheel when being bustled and vibrated at high speeds with loads of g going on.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice , would love the opportunity do to the same if the chance ever came up.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

S63 said:


> You lucky b's.
> It's amazing how a driver can comprehend all those buttons on the wheel when being bustled and vibrated at high speeds with loads of g going on.


That why they get paid what they do and why so few people can do it. It's not just physical fitness but mental skill as well. Many of them speak several languages for example.

I've visited the McLaren factory and it's amazing. Would love to visit the Red Bull one. In fact all of them!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Corr blimey guv'nor, I didn't see that trip being advertised on the forum, would have loved to have gone along.

On the plus side I should be getting tour around the Lotus F1 factory in Enstone pretty soon, just waiting for the date to be confirmed.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

richtea78 said:


> That why they get paid what they do and why so few people can do it. It's not just physical fitness but mental skill as well. Many of them speak several languages for example.
> 
> I've visited the McLaren factory and it's amazing. Would love to visit the Red Bull one. In fact all of them!


I visited BAR back in the day and also a nice trip to Didcot and going to a seminar at Williams using their onsite conference facility, the perk being, you get a look around their private museum.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Really sighs with a full belly of green eyed jealousy


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

S63 said:


> You lucky b's.
> It's amazing how a driver can comprehend all those buttons on the wheel when being bustled and vibrated at high speeds with loads of g going on.


I imagine it's practice and eventually muscle memory - think back to when you were learning to drive, steering, pedals and gears all at once seemed impossible, now it's all (hopefully) quite natural and subconscious.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It was indeed very interesting - even the Pit crew is bio -mechanically tested and then given a programme for their job - Only 60 people allowed at the race but backed up by an incredible team at the HQ including engineers that can see all the data as it is happening .....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Drivers Trophy









Constructors Trophy


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just mind boggling.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks like an awesome day out!


----------

